# Summer harvest of fruit, mushrooms & other goodies



## TxllxT (Mar 2, 2011)

A poll about anything from mother Earth that you tasted / are tasting this summer.


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

Raspberries was the main one missing in the poll for me.


----------



## znapschatz (Feb 28, 2016)

Tomatoes! The garden ones are ripe, and for the first time in a year, we have tomatoes that actually have flavor, as compared with the grocery ones that don't. We are fortunate, but I believe there are people in this region who are not aware that tomatoes can be tasted and are not just decorations for salads and sandwiches. Summer is good for something, after all:clap:!


----------



## Huilunsoittaja (Apr 6, 2010)

I only hope I can get some cherries before I have to move away. Farmer's market with fresh fruit comes twice a week to my area, but one of those times has a lot more variety.

Blackberries growing wild locally! Literally 5 minute walk away from my house, picked about 2 weeks ago:









Oh yeah, there's a raspberry bush in our yard, a rarity! Ate some of those berries a few weeks ago, but now they're all gone.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Cherries / strawberry's / melon , let the summer last for another 3 months ,


----------



## TxllxT (Mar 2, 2011)

Yesterday we had melon from Uzbekistan, the day before big big cherries & today wild peaches; all from daily street markets. It's really festive to see this splendour of the kitchen gardens!


----------



## Figleaf (Jun 10, 2014)

I had to stay in England for a family wedding earlier in the month, meaning that I narrowly missed the cherry season in France.  Very annoying, since nearly all the trees in our little garden are cherry trees! We did pick some plums though, and hope for some apples and hazelnuts later in the season, as well as some foraged blackberries. The wild strawberries seem to be over as well, though we did get a bumper crop in England before we left.






_Quand nous chanterons le temps des cerises,
Et gai rossignol, et merle moqueur
Seront tous en fête !
Les belles auront la folie en tête
Et les amoureux du soleil au coeur !
Quand nous chanterons le temps des cerises
Sifflera bien mieux le merle moqueur !

Mais il est bien court, le temps des cerises
Où l'on s'en va deux cueillir en rêvant
Des pendants d'oreilles...
Cerises d'amour aux robes pareilles,
Tombant sous la feuille en gouttes de sang...
Mais il est bien court, le temps des cerises,
Pendants de corail qu'on cueille en rêvant !

Quand vous en serez au temps des cerises,
Si vous avez peur des chagrins d'amour,
Evitez les belles !
Moi qui ne crains pas les peines cruelles
Je ne vivrai pas sans souffrir un jour...
Quand vous en serez au temps des cerises
Vous aurez aussi des chagrins d'amour !

J'aimerai toujours le temps des cerises,

C'est de ce temps-là que je garde au coeur
Une plaie ouverte !

Et dame Fortune, en m'étant offerte
Ne saurait jamais calmer ma douleur...

J'aimerai toujours le temps des cerises
Et le souvenir que je garde au coeur !_


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

Hot peppers! Trinidad Moruga Scorpions. May be hazardous to your entire digestive system (not really, it just feels that way). These are the world's second-hottest peppers, after the new Carolina Reapers.

Peppers are numerous and plump, and all are still green. It'll be a while yet.


----------



## ArtMusic (Jan 5, 2013)

I really like all of those.


----------



## GreenMamba (Oct 14, 2012)

Why are the peaches wild, and nothing else? 

Anyway, where I come from, we are past peak strawberry and not yet at peak tomato. Apples are really a fall thing (can buy them year round, but there's other stuff that's great right now).

Right now, I'm enjoying a lot of peaches, cherries and plums.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Figleaf said:


> I had to stay in England for a family wedding earlier in the month, meaning that I narrowly missed the cherry season in France.  Very annoying, since nearly all the trees in our little garden are cherry trees! We did pick some plums though, and hope for some apples and hazelnuts later in the season, as well as some foraged blackberries. The wild strawberries seem to be over as well, though we did get a bumper crop in England before we left.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I just keep coming back for this. :angel:


----------



## JosefinaHW (Nov 21, 2015)

TxllxT said:


> Yesterday we had melon from Uzbekistan, the day before big big cherries & today wild peaches; all from daily street markets. It's really festive to see this splendour of the kitchen gardens!


A melon from Uzbekistan sounds so exotic! I have or will have everything from your list except the chanterelles. In addition to your list: zucchini and several other types of squash, several different types of melons, green beans, sugar snap peas, potatoes, yams, several types of grapes, pumpkins, nectarines, carrots, cabbage, several kinds of tomatoes, corn, radishes, alfalfa sprouts, mixed bean sprouts, various types of hot peppers, various types of onions, brussel sprouts. At the moment that is all I can remember.


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

I'm a keen blackberry picker - so many are growing in various spots along my 15-minute walk to work and also lots more not far from my (urban) home. A few have already ripened (perhaps prompted by the mini-heatwave last week) but the real harvest is usually around late August/early September. I also love raspberries but I've never seen them in the wild - maybe they need a particular kind of soil condition whereas the blackberry bramble seems more resilient.


----------



## TxllxT (Mar 2, 2011)

GreenMamba said:


> Why are the peaches wild, and nothing else?
> 
> Anyway, where I come from, we are past peak strawberry and not yet at peak tomato. Apples are really a fall thing (can buy them year round, but there's other stuff that's great right now).
> 
> Right now, I'm enjoying a lot of peaches, cherries and plums.


Wild peaches because the street markets from St Peterburg offer only (this very tasteful) kind. IMO the 'normal' peach is a dread compared with the wild one. Also nectarines are hard bite stuff.


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

First picking today of Trinidad Moruga scorpions. HOT!!!!!! These are from the branches trimmed from one of my three plants since the pot was tipping over.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

We still have some strawberries in the garden


----------



## Pat Fairlea (Dec 9, 2015)

elgars ghost said:


> I'm a keen blackberry picker - so many are growing in various spots along my 15-minute walk to work and also lots more not far from my (urban) home. A few have already ripened (perhaps prompted by the mini-heatwave last week) but the real harvest is usually around late August/early September. I also love raspberries but I've never seen them in the wild - maybe they need a particular kind of soil condition whereas the blackberry bramble seems more resilient.


Wild blackberries are just ripening in this part of Yorkshire. And I have no shortage of wild raspberries because the birds obligingly sow them around the garden, usually in the most inconvenient places.


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

Blackberries are about my favorite berry. We were inundated by the vines when I was growing up in Oregon. But as a denture wearer, I appreciate fresh-picked blackberries mostly in a theoretical way these days.


----------



## Vronsky (Jan 5, 2015)

I have hazelnut. Small tree, 1kg for a year, but it's good for cakes, cookies and such things.


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

and this,


----------



## znapschatz (Feb 28, 2016)

Pat Fairlea said:


> Wild blackberries are just ripening in this part of Yorkshire. And I have no shortage of wild raspberries because the birds obligingly sow them around the garden, usually in the most inconvenient places.


Around where I am, blackberry season peaked about a month ago, a bumper crop this year. Our regular garden is hit or miss from year to year, but our blackberries thrive on no attention at all. Is there a lesson here?


----------



## Kivimees (Feb 16, 2013)

Forty jars of pickles in the cellar - so far.


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

My wife has packaged our first Trinidad Scorpion care package of the season. This one is for a Facebook friend of hers in Lynnwood, WA who finds habanero peppers too mild. We’ll see about that.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

Its Winter here so can't give you an answer


----------



## Kivimees (Feb 16, 2013)

Onions anyone?


----------

